# Kronos Cwc Diver Copy



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

any good for the price? or should i not bother at all?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

seikology said:


> any good for the price? or should i not bother at all?


very good value mate......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> seikology said:
> 
> 
> > any good for the price? or should i not bother at all?
> ...


I`ll second that :thumbsup:

Ruddy `eck, there I go agreeing with Shawn again :swoon:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > seikology said:
> ...


I'll third that.

 & I'm agreeing with Mac :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Hardly supprising considering that I`m such a nice sensible individual who happens to have impecable taste


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Don't forget the great sense of humour :rofl:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


and this is coming from a brummie?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


Thanks, it`s good of you to notice :lol:


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

sorry to go off topic, but what the bezel action like?


----------



## DeepSea (Jun 15, 2009)

They are great watches for the money, screw down crown and case back with quartz accuracy, usually priced just under 100 usd, I really like them, as I have 4, 2 mission timers, a Sea Master and an un-dated version, the undated and one Mission timer are PVD black, the PVD seems to hold up well, the straps are a little flimsy, but are very comfortable, the only thing is the pip on the top of the bezel when clicked to the twelve is slightly misaligned.


----------

